# Weedapedia



## Jim1027 (Feb 8, 2010)

There exists no encyclopedia on the internet for stoners, something which I would have expected to be created a long long time ago. There are a few weed wiki's out there (weedapedia.com among others) but they have almost no traffic and are fairly useless when compared to a site like this. It seems that it takes alot to launch and grow a user generated encyclopedia of weed, but this site which is a community of helpful and active pot aficionados seems like it would be a great springboard for such a venture. 

Either built by rollitup.org or partnered with others, a weedapedia (with actual articles) would be an incredibly useful tool. Techniques, ideas, creations, advice could be shared with the world more easily, and would be less likely to be buried within the millions of threads out there. By partnering with a pot encyclopedia rollitup would connecting millions of stoners and their collective knowledge with a place to formalize it in articles that are fluid and responsive to the consensus of the community. Articles on how to roll joints, grow marijuana, avoid smelling up your dorm room, could all be centralized in one location instead of dispersed across the internet. Instead of tapping the mind of one very wise smoker (those who have been kind enough to write these how-to's in the past) this service would tap the knowledge of an already established community.

A lack of community to contribute has been the biggest issue facing these hopeful pot wiki startups, which is why I'm calling on rollitup to help facillitate and nurture the growth of a much needed service.

I know I'm new here, but anyone who supports this idea, and believe's rollitup is the perfect community to get such a project started, PLEASE leave your support below. *The more posts are in this thread the more likely people will see it and at least consider it's value*. And if you disagree or want to point out that I'm retarded for not realizing that website xyz.com already exists, then state that too. 

Hopefully this thread will grow large enough that people will take notice and support will grow. Also, to those who run rollitup.org , me and my friends would love to work with you to help create and run such a service if your open to it. I believe that this project would truly make rollitup.org the center of marijuana culture on the internet and complement the forums perfectly.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 8, 2010)

Weeda pedia would be a great idea.... but here the mods are often needed to keep the egos incheck, could you imagine a wild west free for all on a weedapedia site.,.. it could get ugly....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Feb 8, 2010)

You have my support Jim. There is already a FAQ section, but it's not as in-depth as what ur suggesting.


----------



## Solidfire (Feb 8, 2010)

Just turn the FAQ section into a weedapedia, add on to it. Maybe that is possible, but I do like that idea. People who are skeptical about trying cannabis for medicinal use (and other uses as well) could find the exact information they're looking for. Information about usage, pros & cons, how it affects YOU personally, etc. I think it'd be a great idea. Though madcatter has a point, maybe someone could create a group & all the "well known's" on this board who are full of the knowledge needed to teach those who are not users, and let them work on that type of project.


----------



## Jim1027 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea but like weedapedia would allow anyone to write an article on something for pot. How to make cannabutter, pot lollipops, green dragon, etc. Anyone with any special expertise on any subject from personal experience can share their wisdom in an easily searchable, amendable, article. People don't really use forums to write how-to's and in depth looks at certain subjects. Additionally it would cover pot history pot events, all things that this forum doesnt cover but wikipedia does successfully. If it works for wikipedia it will work here, it just needs a supportive community to contribute, which this website already has. The more support a site like that gets the more people will visit it, contribute to it, and the more the site will become useful and it'll be a positive cycle.


----------



## Vindicated (Feb 10, 2010)

I think a Google Wave real-time wiki would be pretty sick. Although, I don't know how we'd handle the privacy part. I guess just signup for new gmail accounts. Another idea I been wrestling with was the idea of starting a Grow University paid-site. I get frustrated at the forums because it seems like there are mostly new members answering new member's questions. Most of the people I would consider to be experts don't have time to post or are very selected at the posts that choose to reply to. WHich makes sense, because a lot of the questions are just repeats of the same old stuff that can be found out by reading the stickies. But imagin having a site were only experts write articles, create podcasts, have video tutorials, and respond within 24 hours to any question you have. There could be courses for germination, cloning, breeding, strain selection, legal issues, how to form a co-op, etc. 

If the material is solid, I think people will pay to become a member. Think blog & wiki combined but on steroids. For the backend you use a program like Moodle.org. It handles payment and signups. I dunno, I think I need to build a stronger reputation then maybe i'll hit up some of the bigger players.


----------

